# اي الدول العربية تدرس ماستر الميكاترونكس



## closer1979 (10 يوليو 2010)

انا ضياء الدين من ليبيا بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية وعايز ادرس ماستر ميكاترونكس فلأهل الخير الي عنده معلومة وخصوصا في مصر اي الجامعات التي تعطي ماستر ميكاترونكس وايه شروط القبول لو سمحتو وأي معلومات أخرى على التخصص


----------



## Bahri7 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب ليبي بكلريوس ميكاترونكس في ماليزيا, بالنسبة للدول العربية مش عارف بس هناي في ماليزيا و في الجامعة الاسلامية موجود ماستر ميكاترونكس و هذا موقع الجامعة
http://www.iiu.edu.my/
هذي صفحة الميكاترونكس
http://eng.iiu.edu.my/v3/main.php?th=1&sel=5&file=curriculum/mct/mmct.htm
و سلام


----------



## ksmksam (10 يوليو 2010)

يمكنك في الاردن دراسة الماستر تخصص مياكاترونكس في جامعه البلقاء التطبيقية فرع كلية الهندسة التكنلوجية
واذابدك مساعدة انا جاهز 

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## زرقة السماء (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

جامعة السلطان قابوس بسلطنة عمان تعطي ماستر ميكاترونكس
و اتوقع يوجد الكثير من الجامعات المصرية تعطي ماجستير ميكاترونكس


----------



## محمد النتشة (11 يوليو 2010)

الله أعلم كما قال أخي العزيز في الاردن


----------



## brouce (11 يوليو 2010)

في ليبيا يمكنك الدراسة الماجستير في الميكاترونكس


----------



## مدائن (11 يوليو 2010)

في العراق يمكنك اكمال دراسة الماجستير / تخصص هندسة ميكاترونيكس


----------

